# SO WHATS NEW WITH LIGHTING



## ih82plow (Dec 23, 2003)

I just got a new 2016 Silverado to replace my 2010 and left my hideaway strobes in it figuring there was new technology out.

I need a set of hideaways ,a set of amber grill light and a set of amber lights for tail lights, What is the newest technology and what should I be getting stones or LEDs. My old set up was from stripes and more. are they still a preferred vendor


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

strobes n more 
if you call them they can lead you in the right directions and make sure you order all of the newest stuff for your new truck


----------



## skylinekw (Feb 17, 2011)

I know it is a late reply, but I am looking for lights to go in my 15 Denali and I found this.
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1911841712/atomicled-gm-platinum-series-led-truck-lights


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

skylinekw said:


> I know it is a late reply, but I am looking for lights to go in my 15 Denali and I found this.
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1911841712/atomicled-gm-platinum-series-led-truck-lights


That is a unique way to have people fund your product development and startup costs. Have not seen that before. 

Gives me some ideas though...


----------

